# Keo Blade Carbon Ti (12nm)



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Are these a good pedal to upgrade to from the Keo 2 Max? I've been using this on my bike for 2 years now and am looking for a good upgrade. the Keo 2 Max have been great every single time. No maintenance required and it always just worked.

Will the Keo Blade Carbon w/ Ti spindle be a good upgrade? I'll be pairing it with a Pair of S-Works road shoes


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let me try to answer I have sworks shoes and have both max and blade. Do I find any real diff. Nope. Hope that helps


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

If they work so well, why not just continue to run the Keo 2 Max pedals?

I replaced my (broken in crash) Keo 2 Max pedals with Keo Blade Cromolys this summer and haven't noticed much difference, for what it's worth.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Ill be installing them tomorrow and trying them out with my new shoes


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

other than it looking that much more sexy than the keo max pedals, It is 92g/pedal compared to 130g/keo 2 max pedal. saving about 80g/pair. The clipping in action feels great. its a fast and assuring click. unclipping is just as easy as the keo 2 max.


----------

